# Aonouma: New Zelda (Wii U) not ultra realistic nor cartoony; considering DLC



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2013)

(image from zelda wii u tech demo, not indicative of final game)​ 


> “The thing about Zelda is we want everything to be unique, whether it’s the graphical presentation or the gameplay,” Aonuma tells Nintendo Life.
> 
> “*It has to be something you can’t see anywhere else. We wouldn’t want it to be ultra-realistic because you can see that elsewhere. But I can’t say that it’s going to be cartoony-realistic like you mentioned, the fantastic presentation that we’ve already done in the past. It will be something new.”*
> 
> *Aonuma also says that Nintendo are considering add-on content for future Zelda games, such as adding new areas to explore, but that they’d need to be careful about making sure that the additional content is worth its price.*


 
 Source


----------



## Qtis (Jun 15, 2013)

What's more interesting is the prospect of (apparently) paid DLC from Nintendo (or perhaps the costs of developing additional content?). Didn't they say that their DLC would be free? : OO


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jun 15, 2013)

Fancy looking. I've always enjoyed the unique art style LoZ has had throughout its many 3d iterations. I'll be looking forward to this one too.

EDIT: Wow, reading source say that is from Wii U tech demo, I'm assuming this means it was running on the Wii U.  Who says the Wii U is old, that looks impressive.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! My doubts are cleared now  I was really hoping it just wouldn't be too realistic, it would be awesome if they use SS' art-style.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jun 15, 2013)

Qtis said:


> What's more interesting is the prospect of (apparently) paid DLC from Nintendo (or perhaps the costs of developing additional content?). Didn't they say that their DLC would be free? : OO


 

They've added DLC for Fire Emblem Awakening, and I'd have to say that the maps are worth the price. They do offer new maps against characters from other games in the series for free via spot pass too, though I'm not sure if that counts as DLC.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that they're moving away from Skyward Sword's art style. I don't know, it didn't sit well with me. The characters' faces looked really sort of odd and flat. It was a half step between Wind Waker and Twilight Princess and just suffered for it.

As for DLC, if Nintendo can provide great additional content at a reasonable price, I more than welcome the move. It'll certainly be a nice treat for Zelda fans and a nice source of revenue for Nintendo. Everyone wins.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 15, 2013)

does dlc in pokemon mystery dungeon count? you'll have to pay about 15€ for all the extra dungeons...
honestly, I don't like the thought of paying to visit extra places... not in a zelda game. really not.

that's just a step away from paying for a Level 3 Sword or a Longer Hookshot...


----------



## Dork (Jun 15, 2013)

Maybe the new Zelda will use Link's new design in Super Smash Bros. for Wii U/3DS.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 15, 2013)

So... it's (non cell-shaded) anime style?


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jun 15, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> does dlc in pokemon mystery dungeon count? you'll have to pay about 15€ for all the extra dungeons...
> honestly, I don't like the thought of paying to visit extra places... not in a zelda game. really not.
> 
> that's just a step away from paying for a Level 3 Sword or a Longer Hookshot...


 
Well it really all depends on how they implement it. I would be perfectly fine if its just extra puzzle dungeons. But if they start charging you to pay for main integral part of the story, I'm out. This could both go really well, but also really wrong at the same time.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 15, 2013)

They haven't said anything about the style now except that its NEW and never seen before. Personally speaking I prefer a colorful Zelda over a dark one. But that's just me. Twilight Princess is a fantastic game but it did not age well. Wind Waker and Skyward Sword fared much better. Perhaps something like this: http://img.clevvertv.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/tangled-island.jpg would be very much fitting


----------



## smile72 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm glad, I would hate a super realistic Link. Hmmm...if the DLC  is  good I might buy it.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jun 15, 2013)

Today I watched the E3 videos in the eShop and I'm not impressed at all. ALL Nintendo games look over 10 years old and lame. They are taking backward steps with all their games. None look good, none can compare to the PS3/360 and they are about 20 years away from coming close to PS4/xboned.
They have released a huge flop with the WiiU. Its nothing compared to last gen consoles (PS3/360) so how did they expect to get buyers? And re-releasing games is just lame. Mario hasn't changed in many years. Its the same game just with a coat of paint, some updated graphics for a new console. BUT that Mario new 3D mario is a LOT better than Super Mario Bros WiiU but its still not what I call new. It still looks really old like a PS1 game.

What Nintendo really need to do is stop their in-house games as they are just lame now and give a lot more support to 3rd party devs.
How can you sell more consoles with the same game over and over? Mario Kart 8? Its never changed for all 8 versions. Its still the same characters in the same cars driving around the same tracks. The only thing changed is the console your playing it on.

For kids that are so young they weren't born when the previous version came out then it might be ok but those kids don't own the kind of money to afford those consoles or the price of the games. Their parents see the name "Mario Kart" and refuse to buy it as they already own 3 Mario Karts on 3 different consoles so why would they want to buy a 4th version of the same game? And they also played Super Mario Bro's when they were kids so why would they pay $100 for a game that's 20 year old?

Rant over. I'm just annoyed I brought a WiiU and that's the kind of things they release for it. I will probably get Watch Dogs and Assassin's Creed 4 just so the console will get some use, BUT as I get achievements and trophies on other consoles the WiiU isn't really the desired console to buy games for that are multi-platform games.



Clydefrosch said:


> does dlc in pokemon mystery dungeon count? you'll have to pay about 15€ for all the extra dungeons...
> honestly, I don't like the thought of paying to visit extra places... not in a zelda game. really not.
> 
> that's just a step away from paying for a Level 3 Sword or a Longer Hookshot...


I don't like any type of DLC as that's just lame. SO they make a game but force you to pay extra for parts they could've put in the game anyway?
The only time DLC is ok is when it's made AFTER the game is already released. If they make the DLC alongside making the full game then it should be in the game already.
I remember when I first dealt with DLC, that was Quake 2 DLC. It was made about 1 year AFTER Quake 2 was released and it was free. It was a THANK YOU for so many sales and so many happy, loyal fans.
These days there is nothing like that any more. The devs don't care for gamers and they only care for the money they make. If they make lots of money then they release DLC at a high price to make even more money.

WHERE are the days when the game devs released things to thank the gamer? and WHERE is all the free stuff gone?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2013)

Those concerned about DLC

Did I imagine
Zelda DX
The master quest games
The Oracles titles having bonus features should you be playing on a GBA.
The remakes/ports/emulators.

Nintendo are already no strangers to squeezing a bit more profit out a Zelda game.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 15, 2013)

... and the last time you looked at a PA1 game was _when_?


----------



## Dork (Jun 15, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Today I watched the E3 videos in the eShop and I'm not impressed at all. ALL Nintendo games look over 10 years old and lame. They are taking backward steps with all their games. None look good, none can compare to the PS3/360 and they are about 20 years away from coming close to PS4/xboned.
> They have released a huge flop with the WiiU. Its nothing compared to last gen consoles (PS3/360) so how did they expect to get buyers? And re-releasing games is just lame. Mario hasn't changed in many years. Its the same game just with a coat of paint, some updated graphics for a new console. BUT that Mario new 3D mario is a LOT better than Super Mario Bros WiiU but its still not what I call new. It still looks really old like a PS1 game.
> 
> Mario Kart 8? Its never changed for all 8 versions. Its still the same characters in the same cars driving around the same tracks. The only thing changed is the console your playing it on.
> ...


 
gr8 b8 m8

And why did you post this here? I think you got the wrong thread buddy.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

crap..if they are considering pay DLC for this, than smash brothers 4 is already fucked

I can already see it; PREORDER THE DLC, SEASON PASS, TRADE IN 4 GAMES TOWARDS LOZ WITH A BUTTFUCKING AND GET THE GIANT WALLET AND "EXCLUSIVE" BOW. CARRY MORE RUPEES AND DEFEAT MORE. ONLY FROM GAMESTOP 

*goes back to n64*


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 15, 2013)

Look at Super Luigi U - THIS is what Nintendo considers DLC. Not what MS or Sony or Ubisoft or EA or Activision or or or... considers DLC...
Super Luigi U is a new full fledged game for crying out loud...


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 15, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> crap..if they are considering pay DLC for this, than smash brothers 4 is already fucked
> 
> I can already see it; PREORDER THE DLC, SEASON PASS, TRADE IN 4 GAMES TOWARDS LOZ WITH A BUTTFUCKING AND GET THE GIANT WALLET AND INVENTORY. CARRY MORE ITEMS AND MONEY. ONLY FROM GAMESTOP


this is not capcom we are talking about


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Rant over. I'm just annoyed I brought a WiiU and that's the kind of things they release for it. I will probably get Watch Dogs and Assassin's Creed 4 just so the console will get some use, BUT as I get achievements and trophies on other consoles the WiiU isn't really the desired console to buy games for that are multi-platform games.
> 
> 
> I don't like any type of DLC as that's just lame. SO they make a game but force you to pay extra for parts they could've put in the game anyway?
> ...



If you purchased a wii U on now broken promises then I might be inclined to say fair play (though historical precedent says wait), if you purchased it otherwise then is it not the case that you are the proverbial fool?

"already released" 
It is popularly held that many pieces of DLC are made between making the final build and the game being released. How does that figure into it?

"alongside making the full game then it should be in the game already"
Paid optional extras is a popular business model...... everywhere actually. Why should this not be the case here?

"a THANK YOU for so many sales and so many happy, loyal fans."
The cynic within would say that is a marketing tactic. Even back in the day long tail sales were not so much of a thing and if you could get a resurgence (though the game was already built for modders as a way to try for the long tail) then carry on.

"[thanks to the fans DLC --] there is nothing like that any more."
http://www.gamesradar.com/super-meat-boy-gets-140-new-levels/ ? http://halo.wikia.com/wiki/Bungie_Day ? http://gearsofwar.wikia.com/wiki/Downloadable_Content ? http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Add-on_content ? http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/ (granted this one is a bit older)? https://www.2kgamesinternational.co...rative-multiplayer-free-bonus-content-now-ava ? http://fable.wikia.com/wiki/Fable_III_Downloadable_Content ? The list goes on for some time.
For the opposite example of things back when costing https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Lemmings (though that did eventually go free). Likewise what you call DLC many before would have called expansion packs.

"If they make lots of money then they release DLC at a high price to make even more money."
Popular game gets some more content.... makes sense.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Today I watched the E3 videos in the eShop and I'm not impressed at all. *ALL Nintendo games look over 10 years old and lame.* They are taking backward steps with all their games. *None look good, none can compare to the PS3/360 and they are about 20 years away from coming close to PS4/xboned.*
> They have released a huge flop with the WiiU. Its nothing compared to last gen consoles (PS3/360) so how did they expect to get buyers? And re-releasing games is just lame. Mario hasn't changed in many years. Its the same game just with a coat of paint, some updated graphics for a new console. BUT that Mario new 3D mario is a LOT better than Super Mario Bros WiiU but its still not what I call new. *It still looks really old like a PS1 game.*


*Wii U:*


> youtube.com/watch?v=edg8XX6UyjA (Mario Kart 8)


 
*PS1:*



>


 
fuck you nintendo and your shitty games with 10 year old PS1 graphics


----------



## DaniPoo (Jun 15, 2013)

I think that DLC's could be quite ok if they went for something like the "Expansions" in "The elder scrolls" series. Like if you download the DLC after you complete the game it will let you take a boat to a new area and play trough a shorter "side story". That is something I really would pay for.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2013)

Nintendo, y u no announce this during Nintendo Direct?
Looks interesting though, I am glad it's not ultra realistic, that shit look like shit after the first year. Although I prefer the cartoony look like with Wind Waker, it made the game age well compared to most.


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm seriously starting to think of making the WiiU purchase now, i love the Zelda franchise, and that pic in the OP looks amazing.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 15, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Today I watched the E3 videos in the eShop and I'm not impressed at all. ALL Nintendo games look over 10 years old and lame. They are taking backward steps with all their games. None look good, none can compare to the PS3/360 and they are about 20 years away from coming close to PS4/xboned.
> They have released a huge flop with the WiiU. Its nothing compared to last gen consoles (PS3/360) so how did they expect to get buyers? And re-releasing games is just lame. Mario hasn't changed in many years. Its the same game just with a coat of paint, some updated graphics for a new console. BUT that Mario new 3D mario is a LOT better than Super Mario Bros WiiU but its still not what I call new. It still looks really old like a PS1 game.
> 
> What Nintendo really need to do is stop their in-house games as they are just lame now and give a lot more support to 3rd party devs.
> ...


 
Get your eyes checked mate...

And your brain while you're at it


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 15, 2013)

So they're not going to make it realistic and not cartoony? Maybe I'm looking at it wrong, but it sounds like the ends of the full spectrum to me. Result: I have no idea what Zelda is going to look like. "Sin city"-style film noir, perhaps?


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 15, 2013)

basicaly, the game will have Twilight Princess-style Graphics with more lighting?.



Sarvesh50 said:


> Kinda Sad realistic graphics will look crappy on a wii u.. Cartoony too so if they mix it up they can "hide" the failure of the Wii u.





Sarvesh50 said:


> I have seen it but still the Wii u isn't using a standard they really disappointed me Wii u is considered Nintendo's next gen and still it doesn't beat the ps3 or xbox 360. A lot of developers are retiring from the wii u because it's a dead console only NINTENDO only games will sell ofcourse like selda and mario.. When the ps4 or Xbox1 will get released the wii u will be done because the xbox1 is making a lot of nice family games with the kinect


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kinda Sad realistic graphics will look crappy on a wii u.. Cartoony too so if they mix it up they can "hide" the failure of the Wii u.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Kinda Sad realistic graphics will look crappy on a wii u.. Cartoony too so if they mix it up they can "hide" the failure of the Wii u.


 

You've seen the Zelda tech demo, right? And Zelda Wind Waker HD?

What looks "crappy" about those games? Maybe it isn't gritty enough for your tastes?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Kinda Sad realistic graphics will look crappy on a wii u.. Cartoony too so if they mix it up they can "hide" the failure of the Wii u.


 
There are no realistic graphics present in any console. We are a long way off anything looking realistic. All games look like games. WiiU, failure? Go home boy, you're drunk.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 15, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Thank you! My doubts are cleared now  I was really hoping it just wouldn't be too realistic, it would be awesome if they use SS' art-style.


 
what,  SS art style was the worst one  ever 
OOT and WW were much better than that shit mess of an art style
 the  spaceworld  demo for gamecube zlda that never materialized and the  wiiu zelda demo look much better


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 15, 2013)

SSVAV said:


> You've seen the Zelda tech demo, right? And Zelda Wind Waker HD?
> 
> What looks "crappy" about those games? Maybe it isn't gritty enough for your tastes?


 
I have seen it but still the Wii u isn't using a standard they really disappointed me Wii u is considered Nintendo's next gen and still it doesn't beat the ps3 or xbox 360. A lot of developers are retiring from the wii u because it's a dead console only NINTENDO only games will sell ofcourse like selda and mario.. When the ps4 or Xbox1 will get released the wii u will be done because the xbox1 is making a lot of nice family games with the kinect


----------



## Necron (Jun 15, 2013)

An ultra realistic Zelda could be good, like its own set of games. Like in the WW/PH/ST had cartoony, and Skyward Sword was colourful, it would be nice to see one with those kind of graphics.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 15, 2013)

deleted


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> I have seen it but still the Wii u isn't using a standard they really disappointed me Wii u is considered Nintendo's next gen and still it doesn't beat the ps3 or xbox 360. A lot of developers are retiring from the wii u because it's a dead console only NINTENDO only games will sell ofcourse like selda and mario.. When the ps4 or Xbox1 will get released the wii u will be done because the *xbox1 is making a lot of nice family games with the kinect*


1) I take back what I said in this joke, it was mean and I apologize for it.
2) I wasn't aware that the Xbox 1 had Kinect and I thought that was like... 2 generations ago? 
Jokes aside, have you been following the news lately? Do you SERIOUSLY think the Xbox One is better than that Wii U? That anti-consumer TV box, really? Dude, with all this negativity there's a big chance that it might not do that well because of the DRM fiasco and whatnot. Do you really think third-parties will go to THAT abomination in the future? And have we not learned from the generations before? Was the Wii done when both X360 and PS3 began hitting hard? No. Was the 3DS done when the Vita released? No. Yeah, of course the PS4 could actually give hard time for the Wii U because it's a good system, but Xbox One? Nope, unlikely. So, tldr; only the Xbox is Done


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> I have seen it but still the Wii u isn't using a standard they really disappointed me Wii u is considered Nintendo's next gen and still it doesn't beat the ps3 or xbox 360. A lot of developers are retiring from the wii u because it's a dead console only NINTENDO only games will sell ofcourse like selda and mario.. When the ps4 or Xbox1 will get released the wii u will be done because the xbox1 is making a lot of nice family games with the kinect


 

First the Wii U is more powerful than the PS3 and the X360, simply because of the fact that Nintendo would not use 7 year-old hardware. If you want proof then Most Wanted U is one, for that game uses the PC version assets for both textures and shaders, while still running at a nearly-constant framerate (as opposed to the PS360 versions, prone to frame drops).

Then you say Microsoft is caring about family games, wake up, absolutely NO party game has been announced neither for the PS4 nor Xbox 1, if it has been announced it is not the main focus either way. Their focus right now (M$) is to offer "LOOK AT THIS MORE GRAY THAN BEFORE" (parody of Ryse and dead Rising 3).

And COME ON, no parent is paying 500$/€ for a friggin game machine for their kids that requires on top of that a internet connection AND a monthly fee.

Then you say you didn't see the tech demo but still maintain it looks crappy, you are just repeating like some parrot what the gaming "press" have been trolling about Nintendo for years.

Seriously before you talk you should inform yourself, it will make you a better consumer than the average gaming Joe.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 15, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> 1) Xbox One can't make games, devs do
> 2) I wasn't aware that the Xbox 1 had Kinect and I thought that was like... 2 generations ago?
> Jokes aside, have you been following the news lately? Do you SERIOUSLY think the Xbox One is better than that Wii U? That anti-consumer TV box, really? Dude, with all this negativity there's a big chance that it might not do that well because of the DRM fiasco and whatnot. Do you really think third-parties will go to THAT abomination in the future? And have we not learned from the generations before? Was the Wii done when both X360 and PS3 began hitting hard? No. Was the 3DS done when the Vita released? No. Yeah, of course the PS4 could actually give hard time for the Wii U because it's a good system, but Xbox One? Nope, unlikely. So, tldr; only the Xbox is Done


 
Yea Devs make games but still microsoft is trying to please a wider audience then the hardcore gamers only..
second We hardcore gamers/ nerds/ (pc lovers) care about DRM and and the NSA privacy talk but a consumer walks into a store without any research and then buys a product that has been marketed as good the things we care about isn't the same as a consumer.



SSVAV said:


> First the Wii U is more powerful than the PS3 and the X360, simply because of the fact that Nintendo would not use 7 year-old hardware. If you want proof then Most Wanted U is one, for that game uses the PC version assets for both textures and shaders, while still running at a nearly-constant framerate (as opposed to the PS360 versions, prone to frame drops).
> 
> Then you say Microsoft is caring about family games, wake up, absolutely NO party game has been announced neither for the PS4 nor Xbox 1, if it has been announced it is not the main focus either way. Their focus right now (M$) is to offer "LOOK AT THIS MORE GRAY THAN BEFORE" (parody of Ryse and dead Rising 3).
> 
> ...


 
ok the wii u maybe a litlle bit more powerfull then the ps3 or xbox360 but then still it's a piece of **** they could have invented a way better console then this nintendo is building on some great names they have mario and zelda mainly. Microsofts cares about family games really they do they want a wider audience and ofcourse they didn't annouce any family game on the E3.. E3 is mainly for the gamers gamers don't want to see family games on such a event or they will be pissed about it. Secondly the parents you are talking about won't be informed about the always online or monthly fee they buy and than cry.. people like to buy new things nobody cares for a console thats already a year old.

when was the last time nintendo made a new franchise? nintendo is building on their no they aren't building they are milking there games right now.. thats all.
This is my opinion and i know a lot of people will disagree and i respect that but this is my vision.
also friend of mine works in a game store he his colleagues are very negative about the wii u. Not because they hate it no because it doesn't sell at all everybody is waiting for the new xbox or ps.


----------



## beta4attack (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Yea Devs make games but still microsoft is trying to please a wider audience then the hardcore gamers only..
> second We hardcore gamers/ nerds/ (pc lovers) care about DRM and and the NSA privacy talk but a consumer walks into a store without any research and then buys a product that has been marketed as good the things we care about isn't the same as a consumer.


So, wait, some casual gullible people who know nothing about the console will just buy it over two other cheaper consoles? Makes sense...


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Yea Devs make games but still microsoft is trying to please a wider audience then the hardcore gamers only..
> second We hardcore gamers/ nerds/ (pc lovers) care about DRM and and the NSA privacy talk but a consumer walks into a store without any research and then buys a product that has been marketed as good the things we care about isn't the same as a consumer.


 

Riiiiight. When a consumer goes in he sees a choice: PS4, XBox 1 and Wii U. You seriously think he would go for the more expensive console, the Xbox 1, when a 100$/€ cheaper alternative is right in front of him, the PS4, that has the exact same games, with only a minority of exclusives whose core demographic aren't going to be random customers? (Forza, Titanfall, Quantum Break).

I'm sorry. My choice has been made for a Wii U / PS4 combo, just like the past generation. They offer a lot more value for a lot less money then the Xbox 1.

BACK ON TOPIC GUYS

*Edit: Not counting the fact the XB1 will not be available in over 3/4 of the world, excluding large gaming communities like Poland or Romania, and with no confirmed Japanese release (if you do not count "eventually" as confirmed).*


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 15, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> So, wait, some casual gullible people who know nothing about the console will just buy it over two other cheaper consoles? Makes sense...


Dude a shirt in grocery store vs a nike shirt people buy the expensive nike shirt because expensive means better in their eyes if they dont know sh** about it they'll think oh that one is expensive it must be good then 




SSVAV said:


> Riiiiight. When a consumer goes in he sees a choice: PS4, XBox 1 and Wii U. You seriously think he would go for the more expensive console, the Xbox 1, when a 100$/€ cheaper alternative is right in front of him, the PS4, that has the exact same games, with only a minority of exclusives whose core demographic aren't going to be random customers? (Forza, Titanfall, Quantum Break).
> 
> I'm sorry. My choice has been made for a Wii U / PS4 combo, just like the past generation. They offer a lot more value for a lot less money then the Xbox 1.
> 
> ...


 
It's all about marketing people can sell a piece of shit if they market it right you'll see


----------



## Kikirini (Jun 15, 2013)

Baw, I was kinda hoping they'd go ultra realistic, if only to show off the Wii U's power.
Either way, I'm sure I'll love it. As for DLC, so long as it's not day 1/on-disc/important to the plot, I will buy it. Extra dungeons and quests... I'm sold!


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 15, 2013)

Nintendo will NEVER do realistic graphics on a Zelda game. Has nobody read the original quote of the topic? Aonuma and Miyamoto stated: THEY WILL NEVER DO REALISTIC GRAPHICS BECAUSE YOU CAN GET THOSE ON OTHER GAMES! THEY WILL DO SOMETHING NEW!

And I highly doubt their successor a few decades down the road will say something else. This is one of many reasons Zelda is so great. You don't get what you say you want. You get what you really want. It's Coffee and Spaghetti Sauce all over again...


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 15, 2013)

Funny thing is back on gamecube they showed off a more mature realistic Zelda teaser trailer and from that we got the Wind Waker.
Now they do the same on Wii U, they show off a great realistic mature Zelda demo. Then we get... guess what? That's right, we get Wind Waker AGAIN! Oh the irony.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 15, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> Funny thing is back on gamecube they showed off a more mature realistic Zelda teaser trailer and from that we got the Wind Waker.
> Now they do the same on Wii U, they show off a great realistic mature Zelda demo. Then we get... guess what? That's right, we get Wind Waker AGAIN! Oh the irony.


 
yup, I loved wind waker art style and the game is like the most perfect game they ever made, but I still would have loved to have seen a game based on the 2000 spaceworld demo; they should have done a variation on that style instead of SS style, TP was good, and SS art style was a disgrace, the wii u tech demo style looks great too


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 15, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> Funny thing is back on gamecube they showed off a more mature realistic Zelda teaser trailer and from that we got the Wind Waker.
> Now they do the same on Wii U, they show off a great realistic mature Zelda demo. Then we get... guess what? That's right, we get Wind Waker AGAIN! Oh the irony.


While I appreciate the WWHD joke, the tech demo is not what I'd call "realistic".  It may not be modeled after impressionist art, but if you look at Link's face, for example, it's not trying to be a realistic human face.  If you saw his face on a person in Watch_Dogs, you'd say "what the fuck is this dude doing in this world?" because it's not going for the ultra realistic look.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm glad, I don't want another generic ass looking Zelda like Twilight Princess


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 15, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Dude a shirt in grocery store vs a nike shirt people buy the expensive nike shirt because expensive means better in their eyes if they dont know sh** about it they'll think oh that one is expensive it must be good then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Right well I would not buy a piece of shit and I'm sorry to know there are people who will, but their choices do not affect me in any way.

Now if I were working at the entertainment department of Microsoft I think my priority would be a good product instead of good marketing, a combination of both would be great but here it is obvious they didn't have that option. And even then their PR until now has been complete BS

Then Nike is marketed as a brand, something you take out to look cool to other people, and the fact it is more expensive is a marketing argument in itself, BUT the entertainment industry is different because what matters is the entertainment value you get, and PS4 and Xbox1 have the exact same value because 99% of the games will be available in the two systems, just like the PS360, and I don't think you are going to take your console outside and people are going to screm "wow he has bought a Microsoft product he is so cool"...

And as stated before *3/4 of the world can't buy your piece of shit while they can buy the competition*, M$ is clearly out of their minds


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 15, 2013)

Am I the only one around here who likes the SS look? (Wheres Walter when you need him?)


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 15, 2013)

soulx said:


> *Wii U:*
> 
> 
> *PS1:*
> ...


 
well to be fair ps1 is like 20 years ago not 10 years ago
holy fuck time really flies


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 15, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I'm glad, I don't want another generic ass looking Zelda like Twilight Princess


 
I loved zelda Twilight Princess, only thing that  bothered me was no HD... this Zelda is like cherry on top


----------



## Dork (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Dude a shirt in grocery store vs a nike shirt people buy the expensive nike shirt because expensive means better in their eyes if they dont know sh** about it they'll think oh that one is expensive it must be good then
> 
> It's all about marketing people can sell a piece of shit if they market it right you'll see


 
You have to be a con artist or something, your posts are pure gold.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> You have to be a con artist or something, your posts are pure gold.


 
An example Apple if I had to rate it I called it overrated but because of the marketing consumers ate it up



SSVAV said:


> Right well I would not buy a piece of shit and I'm sorry to know there are people who will, but their choices do not affect me in any way.
> 
> Now if I were working at the entertainment department of Microsoft I think my priority would be a good product instead of good marketing, a combination of both would be great but here it is obvious they didn't have that option. And even then their PR until now has been complete BS
> 
> ...



what if i told you 1/3 of the world can't afford food. Like i said microsoft isn't targeting the whole world to buy its console. Sharing news and making people jealous of  your stuff is social media right now somebody will buy one and then will Instagram it like Apple fans who are buying overpriced products too look cool.


----------



## regnad (Jun 16, 2013)

Please please please no DLC. Just release the whole game and get to work on the next one.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 16, 2013)

The graphics look awesome!


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 16, 2013)

I like the look. It's not too realistic.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 16, 2013)

The pic is a little misleading, since we have no idea if it will look like that.



NakedFaerie said:


> ALL Nintendo games look over 10 years old and lame. They are taking backward steps with all their games. None look good, none can compare to the PS3/360 and they are about 20 years away from coming close to PS4/xboned.


The Wii U is so f*cking far ahead of the PS360 dumbass. It's capable of DirectX 11 equivalents.

Wii U's GPGPU Squashes Xbox 360, PS3; Capable Of DirectX 11 Equivalent Graphics

My guess is you were probably watching in low resolution. Turn it up and compare the launch games with launch games from the PS360.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jun 16, 2013)

soulx said:


> *Wii U:*
> 
> 
> *PS1:*
> ...


Now compare those PS1 games against Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario Bros WiiU as they look about the same graphically.

Compare Nintendo games to Xbox/PS3 games. Nintendo have games like Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros and PS3/Xbox360 have games like The Last Of Us, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, Grid 2. They are both in a different league. The WiiU doesn't even come close to last gen graphics and its supposed to be next gen?
When will Nintendo stop making crap looking games and start on trying to catch up to the other consoles? I would love to see a Zelda game on the Skyrim engine. Or how about Mario in the Last Of Us universe. They can easily release Mario Kart 8 and Supier Mario Bros WiiU on the Gamecube as those games aren't graphically intensive or even need a fast CPU. They are lame if you ask me.
Even Lego Undercover looks old. They could've done so much more but they dont. I'm not sure if the console cant handle it or they just dont want to use the power if it. Whatever reason they are really holding back and way behind what the others bring. The PS4/Xboned will both kick the WiiU's ass as the PS3/Xbox360 already do that.

And yea, I got all consoles, I've been gaming a lot longer than most of you have been alive. I've played more games than you can think of so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 16, 2013)

Ignoring three pages of butthurt and general idiocy for the most part:

You all realize that tech demo was to impress investors and the like, correct? Of course it's going to look beautiful and great because even if it's essentially a false promise, it's money. Anybody remember the FF7 tech demo for the PS3? Beautiful and existing for no other reason to entice people of all sorts, from investors to potential customers.

The odds are high that the final product won't resemble that in the least, and will in no way appear to take even close to full advantage of what the Wii U is capable of. Nintendo is known for playing it safe; they are not known for pushing their hardware as close to its limits as they can to make a beautiful, mind blowing experience. That simply isn't their style of game making. They aren't risk takers where their games are involved. They will always play it safe.

Anyways, as far as I know, Legend of Zelda for the Wii U isn't even in the development stage yet. I didn't search too hard, but there is little out there that seems to specifically reference it and its current progress. This bit of news simply tells us what we should potentially expect once the game is being made.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 16, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Now compare those PS1 games against Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario Bros WiiU as they look about the same graphically.
> 
> Compare Nintendo games to Xbox/PS3 games. Nintendo have games like Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros and PS3/Xbox360 have games like The Last Of Us, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, Grid 2. They are both in a different league. The WiiU doesn't even come close to last gen graphics and its supposed to be next gen?
> When will Nintendo stop making crap looking games and start on trying to catch up to the other consoles? I would love to see a Zelda game on the Skyrim engine. Or how about Mario in the Last Of Us universe. They can easily release Mario Kart 8 and Supier Mario Bros WiiU on the Gamecube as those games aren't graphically intensive or even need a fast CPU. They are lame if you ask me.
> ...



You ignored my post.
You're an idiot who clearly should get his eyes checked.
I was unaware that you knew the life history of each member at GBAtemp. How else could you know the number of games played and age of members?
You're an idiot.  I said it twice because you seem to have trouble grasping the obvious.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Anyways, as far as I know, Legend of Zelda for the Wii U isn't even in the development stage yet. I didn't search too hard, but there is little out there that seems to specifically reference it and its current progress. This bit of news simply tells us what we should potentially expect once the game is being made.


 
http://www.zeldauniverse.net/zelda-...own-at-e3-development-is-progressing-quickly/


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 16, 2013)

I cannot wait!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd love a dark style twilight princess sequel or another game with the tone of say Majoras mask or Twilight Princess.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 16, 2013)

No complaints from me, I get goosebumps almost every time I see a Zelda game ^o^


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> what if i told you 1/3 of the world can't afford food. Like i said microsoft isnt targeting the whole world to buy it's console. Sharing news and making people jealous of your stuff is social media right now somebody will buy one and then will Instagram it like Apple fans who are buying overpriced products too look cool.


 

I'm not talking about people who can't afford food, I'm talking about BIG gaming communities who will not be able to buy it or import it, and YET can buy the competition (PS4): Poland, Portugal, Romania, well most of Eastern Europe! Half of Europe will NOT be able to use it even if they purchase it! Then there's the Asian delay! ASIA THE BIGGEST GAMING COMMUNITY IN THE WORLD!

They are not targeting the whole world and they are making a big mistake about it! Think about it, the developers of The Witcher 3, CDProjekt RED, will NOT be able to play THEIR OWN game on a Xbox 1! And the Witcher 3 was announced as a big title for the console in E3!

You still dare say that M$ is taking the right approach to market their console?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2013)

YARN ZELDA COMING SOON


----------



## Xenirina (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow. 
That's all I can say at the moment. I'm gobsmacked at those graphics...


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 16, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> YARN ZELDA COMING SOON


Haha I would laugh and cry at the same time if this were announced.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Ignoring three pages of butthurt and general idiocy for the most part:
> You all realize that tech demo was to impress investors and the like, correct? Of course it's going to look beautiful and great because even if it's essentially a false promise, it's money. Anybody remember the FF7 tech demo for the PS3? Beautiful and existing for no other reason to entice people of all sorts, from investors to potential customers.
> 
> The odds are high that the final product won't resemble that in the least, and will in no way appear to take even close to full advantage of what the Wii U is capable of. Nintendo is known for playing it safe; they are not known for pushing their hardware as close to its limits as they can to make a beautiful, mind blowing experience. That simply isn't their style of game making. They aren't risk takers where their games are involved. They will always play it safe.
> ...


Dude, what? If anything Nintendo is known for pushing their own hardware to the limit. Just look at Super Mario Galaxy, Xenoblade or Metroid Prime for the Wii and what they managed to do with such weak hardware.

It's rather presumptous to say that the next Zelda will "play it safe" in terms of visuals. Iwata has already acknowledged the fact that people expect Zelda to be a high-budget affair. 

"Take The Legend of Zelda franchise, for example, the fans must be looking for the graphic representations that they do not see as cheap at all when the title is released for the Wii U. When it is necessary, we do not hesitate to role out our resources."
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-be-drawn-into-expensive-tech-race-with-wii-u


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

soulx said:


> Dude, what? If anything Nintendo is known for pushing their own hardware to the limit. Just look at Super Mario Galaxy, Xenoblade or Metroid Prime for the Wii and what they managed to do with such weak hardware.


 

I'll be honest, I played Xenoblade and I thought it kinda looked mediocre. Like it was a stone's throw from FFXII. It's hardly "pushing the hardware" as much as Super Mario Galaxy was which was almost close to a Xbox 360 or PS3 game. Xenoblade was... not even close. Sure you could throw it through an emulator and pump it out on much better hardware but it still doesn't look as good.


----------



## abdelmajidtolba (Jun 16, 2013)

> Now compare those PS1 games against Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario Bros WiiU as they look about the same graphically.


That really shows your ''keen eye'' and your ''gaming experience.I bet you never owned a WII-U nor a Wii...



> Compare Nintendo games to Xbox/PS3 games. Nintendo have games like Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros and PS3/Xbox360 have games like The Last Of Us, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, Grid 2. They are both in a different league. The WiiU doesn't even come close to last gen graphics and its supposed to be next gen?


Just so you know: the WII-U is capable of graphics better than The last of Us,its up to Dev to Develop these games.



> When will Nintendo stop making crap looking games and start on trying to catch up to the other consoles? I would love to see a Zelda game on the Skyrim engine. Or how about Mario in the Last Of Us universe. They can easily release Mario Kart 8 and Supier Mario Bros WiiU on the Gamecube as those games aren't graphically intensive or even need a fast CPU. They are lame if you ask me.


Actually these assumptions make me almost sure youre an 09er (Love HD graphics,despise ninty,hate classics,love FPS...etc) or relatively new to gaming in general or........................Utterly Stupid.



> Even Lego Undercover looks old. They could've done so much more but they dont. I'm not sure if the console cant handle it or they just dont want to use the power if it. Whatever reason they are really holding back and way behind what the others bring.


The only fair word you said in your posts




> The PS4/Xboned will both kick the WiiU's ass as the PS3/Xbox360 already do that.


A real 09er Phraseology



> And yea, I got all consoles, I've been gaming a lot longer than most of you have been alive. I've played more games than you can think of so I know what I'm talking about.


Im 26 and consider myself a kid compared to my Sempais here like costello and others.Spouting this nonsense about being more experienced in gaming in the world biggest Ninty related forums will only make you look like an Idiot.
Dont get me wrong youre not alone in this fallacious opinions,alot of other 09ers (in age or mentality) will agree with you but only time will make you understand...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

abdelmajidtolba said:


> That really shows your ''keen eye'' and your ''gaming experience.I bet you never owned a WII-U nor a Wii...
> 
> Actually these assumptions make me almost sure youre an 09er (Love HD graphics,despise ninty,hate classics,love FPS...etc) or relatively new to gaming in general or........................Utterly Stupid.
> 
> ...


 

Thought I'd highlight the most egotistical snooty and downright stupid parts of this post. YOUNG KIDS DON'T APPRECIATE THINGS LIKE I DO DURR DURR.


----------



## abdelmajidtolba (Jun 16, 2013)

> hought I'd highlight the most egotistical snooty and downright stupid parts of this post. YOUNG KIDS DON'T APPRECIATE THINGS LIKE I DO DURR DURR.


whats a snooty?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

abdelmajidtolba said:


> whats a snooty?


 

Basically saying "You 09ers don't know and all you appreciate is this and that while I, an older person (of a whopping 26 years old) appreciate BETTER games than you."

EDIT: I suggest you stop getting your steed stoned because you shouldn't be riding a high horse.


----------



## abdelmajidtolba (Jun 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Basically saying "You 09ers don't know and all you appreciate is this and that while I, an older person (of a whopping 26 years old) appreciate BETTER games than you."


 
Actually that's exactly what I didn't want to be understood !
I'm saying I'm 26 and still do not understand gaming like let's say an amiga or msx dude.
in my understanding gaming should be evaluated in a chronological way: a dude that have played zelda day one on nes and played other zelda has more insight than an 09er that started with wind waker.
It is all got down to whoever has more ''experience'' and age.
I don't get for instance commodore 64 guys who regret old games but I have huge respect for them.

Back to topic. Don't know about you guys but for me nintendo had always that experimental attitude toward their gamings. I remember the huge fuzz the community made when miyamoto suggested cell shading for wind waker that end up pretty nice visually.
Also artistically speaking can you imagine zelda in frosbite engine? its just not fit the game universe.
While you're at it why not request unreal engine for pikmin 3...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

abdelmajidtolba said:


> Actually that's exactly what I didn't want to be understood !
> I'm saying I'm 26 and still do not understand gaming like let's say an amiga or msx dude.
> in my understanding gaming should be evaluated in a chronological way: a dude that have played zelda day one on nes and played other zelda has more insight than an 09er that started with wind waker.
> It is all got down to whoever has more ''experience'' and age.
> I don't get for instance commodore 64 guys who regret old games but I have huge respect for them.


 

That's so incredibly ageist and pretentious that it slays me. You're basically saying that age makes one opinion better than the other. I don't necessarily like "the classics" (whose definition is incredibly broad) and I enjoy modern gaming more than "retro" gaming but I don't think my opinion should be considered null or lesser just because someone played Zelda on the NES.

Age doesn't determine credibility, credibility determines credibility.


----------



## abdelmajidtolba (Jun 16, 2013)

> That's so incredibly ageist and pretentious that it slays me. You're basically saying that age makes one opinion better than the other


Man I really hate when someone remove a specific situation and twist it to use it against him !!
I'm basically saying that gaming experience matter more in opinions than anything else.
Agesist :yes ,pretentious :not.


> I enjoy modern gaming more than "retro"


see !! that's not my point .
I'll give a little analogy :
we have 2 guys :
-First dude played fire emblem from day one until the 3ds version
-second dude played only wii and 3ds version
Question : who has better judgement (and opinion) about fire emblem?

my early 09er mention was not to belittle the person (I'm not a native speaker) but to emphasize his experience about old gen games. It's highly unlikely that an 09er will become a amiga fan (it's just unlikely).
Again gaming experience (age and time spent ) will play a lot in having objective opinions.
just check gamefaqs discussions on neverwinter nights and call of duty black ops,you will learn a lot..I learned a lot lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

abdelmajidtolba said:


> See !! that's not my point .
> I'll give a little analogy :
> we have 2 guys :
> -First dude played fire emblem from day one until the 3ds version
> ...


 

No one because it's a fucking opinion.


----------



## Dork (Jun 16, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Now compare those PS1 games against Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario Bros WiiU as they look about the same graphically.
> 
> Compare Nintendo games to Xbox/PS3 games. Nintendo have games like Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros and PS3/Xbox360 have games like The Last Of Us, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, Grid 2. They are both in a different league. The WiiU doesn't even come close to last gen graphics and its supposed to be next gen?
> When will Nintendo stop making crap looking games and start on trying to catch up to the other consoles? I would love to see a Zelda game on the Skyrim engine. Or how about Mario in the Last Of Us universe. They can easily release Mario Kart 8 and Supier Mario Bros WiiU on the Gamecube as those games aren't graphically intensive or even need a fast CPU. They are lame if you ask me.
> Even Lego Undercover looks old. They could've done so much more but they dont. I'm not sure if the console cant handle it or they just dont want to use the power if it. Whatever reason they are really holding back and way behind what the others bring. The PS4/Xboned will both kick the WiiU's ass as the PS3/Xbox360 already do that.


 
So what your are saying is, if the art style isn't gritty and edgy, it's just shitty PS1 graphics. Holy fuck, stop posting.



NakedFaerie said:


> I've been gaming a lot longer than most of you have been alive. I've played more games than you can think of so I know what I'm talking about.


 
Are you 12?


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 16, 2013)

The only dark and gritty game ever worth those words is Faxanadu 

Jokes aside (not really) in the end visuals don't matter. Something history has shown time and time again. Not that some people would even believe that.
Zelda is fantastic no matter how it looks. the NES games are ugly as fuck but are worlds beyond most other games in terms of quality. ALTTP is the best Zelda ever made (although a case for OoT can be made, which is an ugly game all by itself) but it is definitely not the most beautiful ever made (This honor goes to *insert your favourite artstyle zelda in my case Skyward Sword here*) but it still plays fantastic. Majoras Mask was much prettier than OoT but you wouldn't know that from the sales. Same goes for wind waker which is fantastically beautiful but sold far less than Twilight Princess, comparitively a very darb and dull looking title (with some of the best dungeon designs ever).

So all in all this discussion you guys are having is amusing, please continue. Meanwhile I will look forward to the new Zelda no matter how it looks and yes, even if it looks like a ZX spectrum game.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jun 16, 2013)

I loved the Graphics in TP and I dont really Think it's ultra realistic. They could keep going in that direction in my opinion. But dont ever go realistic because that would ruin the feeling. 
But is't not only about effects and textures, its about the overall dessign and shape. You cant go and create a Link that looks completely human. 
He has to have these anime elf touches in order to preserve the Zelda style. Imagine putting a link costume on a Crysis character. Yuck!! :<


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 16, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> Now compare those PS1 games against Mario Kart 8 and Super Mario Bros WiiU as they look about the same graphically.
> 
> Compare Nintendo games to Xbox/PS3 games. Nintendo have games like Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros and PS3/Xbox360 have games like The Last Of Us, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, Grid 2. They are both in a different league. The WiiU doesn't even come close to last gen graphics and its supposed to be next gen?
> When will Nintendo stop making crap looking games and start on trying to catch up to the other consoles? I would love to see a Zelda game on the Skyrim engine. Or how about Mario in the Last Of Us universe. They can easily release Mario Kart 8 and Supier Mario Bros WiiU on the Gamecube as those games aren't graphically intensive or even need a fast CPU. They are lame if you ask me.
> ...


 

Seriously, if you're so focused on how a game looks, you should change your hobby to something like cinema, cause a game is made to be played as an interactive experience and to be enjoyed, not to rape your eyes with colourful explosions (but seeing your posts you don't like anything other than grey, which is sad)


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 16, 2013)

SSVAV said:


> I'm not talking about people who can't afford food, I'm talking about BIG gaming communities who will not be able to buy it or import it, and YET can buy the competition (PS4): Poland, Portugal, Romania, well most of Eastern Europe! Half of Europe will NOT be able to use it even if they purchase it! Then there's the Asian delay! ASIA THE BIGGEST GAMING COMMUNITY IN THE WORLD!
> 
> They are not targeting the whole world and they are making a big mistake about it! Think about it, the developers of The Witcher 3, CDProjekt RED, will NOT be able to play THEIR OWN game on a Xbox 1! And the Witcher 3 was announced as a big title for the console in E3!
> 
> You still dare say that M$ is taking the right approach to market their console?


 
Somehow it will work out people don't need to buy a blu ray player a Video recorder or a music system the Xbox will be all in one. You are watching tv you'll browse the internet while watching tv you can be called on skype etc etc... i think that including windows 8 on the xbox one is a smart move but there are rumours that the xbox one also runs on just a pc with a nvidia card on windows 7. The news Media is always on search for a black sheep to post shit about them if there isn't any real news. But this time they deserve the shit. But i still think the xbox one is way better in every thinkable way then the Wii u.



SSVAV said:


> Seriously, if you're so focused on how a game looks, you should change your hobby to something like cinema, cause a game is made to be played as an interactive experience and to be enjoyed, not to rape your eyes with colourful explosions (but seeing your posts you don't like anything other than grey, which is sad)


 
I am thinking that you're a nintendo D rider.. Nintendo should have aimed higher with their hardware then they delivered that's all just look around we are in fricking 2012 2013.. If you are releasing a game console put some good hardware in it today Hardware development goes so fast that in 1 year hardware could be outdated. They just needed to build a console with better hardware i truly believe developers wouldn't have abandoned the Wii U if the console had better hardware..


----------



## Arras (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> I am thinking that you're a nintendo D rider.. Nintendo should have aimed higher with their hardware then they delivered that's all just look around we are in fricking 2012 2013.. If you are releasing a game console put some good hardware in it today Hardware development goes so fast that in 1 year hardware could be outdated. They just needed to build a console with better hardware i truly believe developers wouldn't have abandoned the Wii U if the console had better hardware..


I do. It still wouldn't have sold because A. it would have been more expensive B. "Hardcore" gamers hate Nintendo either way; it may have even sold worse. No sales, no third party support.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> I am thinking that you're a nintendo D rider.. Nintendo should have aimed higher with their hardware then they delivered that's all just look around we are in fricking 2012 2013.. If you are releasing a game console put some good hardware in it today Hardware development goes so fast that in 1 year hardware could be outdated. They just needed to build a console with better hardware i truly believe developers wouldn't have abandoned the Wii U if the console had better hardware..


 
I am thinking you are a Micro$oft employee, or a hardcore fanboy. The Xboned is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 16, 2013)

AceWarhead said:


> I am thinking you are a Micro$oft employee, or a hardcore fanboy. The Xboned is bad and you should feel bad.


 
xD nah I am getting the PS4 I'm just thinking that the one sucks less then the Wii u. I wished I was a Microsoft employee how much money do they earn you think?


Arras said:


> I do. It still wouldn't have sold because A. it would have been more expensive B. "Hardcore" gamers hate Nintendo either way; it may have even sold worse. No sales, no third party support.


 
That's why it would have been a smart move to implement better hardware try to please a wider audience (hardcore gamers) means more money right.


----------



## SSVAV (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> I am thinking that you're a nintendo D rider.. Nintendo should have aimed higher with their hardware then they delivered that's all just look around we are in fricking 2012 2013.. If you are releasing a game console put some good hardware in it today Hardware development goes so fast that in 1 year hardware could be outdated. They just needed to build a console with better hardware i truly believe developers wouldn't have abandoned the Wii U if the console had better hardware..


 

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-be-drawn-into-expensive-tech-race-with-wii-u

And no, I'm not a Nintendo D rider... And I never insulted you in any way, just providing counter arguments to your opinions, which are obviously different than mine but that does not provide for such an aggressive response nor attitude.

And I never said the Wii U is more powerful than the XBox 1 or does provide the same experience, where did you get that idea? It is obvious (but not to you for some reason) than the Wii U and the PSOne combo provide for different experiences, and I already said that I would buy a PS4, because I know that some of my favourite franchises will only be playable on either console, while I get Mario, Zelda, Mario Kart, SSB, X etc on the Wii U, I also get NFS, FF, Kingdom Hearts, MGS, Infamous, The Witcher, Dark souls etc on the PS4.

All of the franchises I mentioned are ones I like and appreciate, with some more than others but all of them deserve my attention. Now the Xbox could provide me with nearly all the PS4 games, but do you really think, than if I'm going to buy a console, I'm going to pay for the most expensive one, just to get access to some Skype chat and voice TV commands? Cause that's about what the XBox 1 has over the PS4. Oh and guess what the PS4 is more powerful than the XBox 1 and I wouldn't be able to enjoy Netflix or my cable TV on the Xbox 1 cause it isn't supported in France, and neither would you btw since you live in the Netherlands

Not too comfortable with Spy Kamera watching me while I play or just sit around my living room so that M$ can target advertising to me better either

So no, I'm not going to pay 100€ more for some Skype and Windows crap when I already have a PC and I still don't get why you would, maybe you're the one riding M$ D but that's not what this conversation is about is it


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 16, 2013)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Somehow it will work out people don't need to buy a blu ray player a Video recorder or a music system the Xbox will be all in one. You are watching tv you'll browse the internet while watching tv you can be called on skype etc etc... I think that including windows 8 on the xbox one is a smart move but there are rumours that the xbox one also runs on just a pc with a nvidia card on windows 7


 
I can do this with my PC.
If I'm going to buy a Video Game is to play F****** Games,not to browse the Net or watch TV.
those things are just superficial features, to me at least.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 16, 2013)

fantastic nintendo DLC IN A ZELDA GAME BRING IT ON NINTENDO!

ARE YOU READY TO CUT TO THE CHASE! DLC THE GAME!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> fantastic nintendo DLC IN A ZELDA GAME BRING IT ON NINTENDO!
> 
> ARE YOU READY TO CUT TO THE CHASE! DLC THE GAME!!!


 

Oh hey jalaneme not understanding how DLC works what a surprise.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 16, 2013)

DAMN IT!When a Nintendo console actually supports HD graphics, they ditch it for Zelda.

WE ALL JUST WANT A REALISTIC ZELDA NINTENDO!

I don't want a half shit style wind waker.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 16, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> a half shit style wind waker.


Really?

And I'll remind you about something written in the topic's title: "not ultra realistic nor cartoony"  ..so yeh ..calm down


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Jun 16, 2013)

SSVAV said:


> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-be-drawn-into-expensive-tech-race-with-wii-u
> 
> And no, I'm not a Nintendo D rider... And I never insulted you in any way, just providing counter arguments to your opinions, which are obviously different than mine but that does not provide for such an aggressive response nor attitude.
> 
> ...


 
Yea those games rock, I am also a fan of those even the nintendo games I am not saying that nintendo is bad just that they limited their own potential with the use of not so good hardware.. you might own a good pc also other people might own a good pc but for those people who are limited between choosing just a pc not to able to game very good on it for a price of 500 or xbox for 500 with some windows key features I see them choosing a xbox you'll get good gaming and pc functionality.. also not everybody knows about the spying and secondly I wouldn't give a shit I have nothing to hide I am not doing any wrong things.. and I don't think I would walk naked before the kinect camera if I would own a xbox.. nintendo does provide a different kind of gaming experience but like I said the just limited their own potential and nintendo has been eaten and spitt out by the media also I didn't want to be rude about the D ride thing xD but I think it's kinda relaxing dealing with things on a couch without getting your laptop or moving to your desktop just grab a wireless keyboard and mouse or xbox controller and split screen your tv and do what you want to do recording your favorite shows will be very simple no need for a recording device any more... 

Ps4 will dominate, xbox will follow and yea nintendo missed their chance with the wii u


----------



## Deferet (Jun 16, 2013)

I like the look of the game from the picture.  I think if it gets too realistic looking, it just won't look like Link, it'll look more like someone "playing" Link.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 17, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> And I'll remind you about something written in the topic's title: "not ultra realistic nor cartoony" ..so yeh ..calm down



I want it in the style of the e3 2011's trailer


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys whats up, you know I really like the SS style and I think the... next... should...

Oh god... its happened...


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 17, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> fantastic nintendo DLC IN A ZELDA GAME BRING IT ON NINTENDO!
> 
> ARE YOU READY TO CUT TO THE CHASE! DLC THE GAME!!!


I hadn't seen you in forever, I was almost positive the Mafia had gotten to you


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 17, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> fantastic nintendo DLC IN A ZELDA GAME BRING IT ON NINTENDO!
> 
> ARE YOU READY TO CUT TO THE CHASE! DLC THE GAME!!!


 

Oh hey, so that Illuminati bullshit in your sig was just a joke  

I was really worried there.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jun 17, 2013)

Arras said:


> I do. It still wouldn't have sold because A. it would have been more expensive B. "Hardcore" gamers hate Nintendo either way; it may have even sold worse. No sales, no third party support.


HOW could it be any worse? ATM it's got no 3rd party support and near to no sales. If they did put better hardware in it then it would've been a better console so 3rd party devs might've actually wanted to make games for it.

Nintendo live in their own little world and its not the world where gamers live. Its a world where kids live, kids who are just old enough to start playing games and its not the right world to be releasing a console in. Their targeted audience is about 7yo. Last time I looked 7yo's don't make enough money to buy the console or games. The average gamer is in their 20's and they have the money to waste on a console so they should be making consoles and games for that audience if they want to sell more games and consoles.


----------



## The Milkman (Jun 17, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> HOW could it be any worse? ATM it's got no 3rd party support and near to no sales. If they did put better hardware in it then it would've been a better console so 3rd party devs might've actually wanted to make games for it.
> 
> *Wrong. Better hardware would make it EASIER to port games from other consoles, which is why the PS3/360 shared so many games. Similar hardware. If any dev wanted to, they could port the games even to lesser hardware. Why do you think the Wii got every single CoD game that was out during its time despite the fact it was grossly under-powered. *
> 
> ...


 
If you look back in history, oddly enough the consoles with the most power often sell worse. It happened with the GCN, N64, and it (almost) happened with the PS3. Companies look at numbers way before they look at the fans.


----------



## Arras (Jun 17, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> HOW could it be any worse? ATM it's got no 3rd party support and near to no sales. If they did put better hardware in it then it would've been a better console so 3rd party devs might've actually wanted to make games for it.
> 
> Nintendo live in their own little world and its not the world where gamers live. Its a world where kids live, kids who are just old enough to start playing games and its not the right world to be releasing a console in. Their targeted audience is about 7yo. Last time I looked 7yo's don't make enough money to buy the console or games. The average gamer is in their 20's and they have the money to waste on a console so they should be making consoles and games for that audience if they want to sell more games and consoles.


I forgot about the potential easier porting Milkman mentioned, okay. But as to how it could be worse: still no third party and even less sales. For 3rd party devs the issue is NOT the hardware, but the sales and the audience. And with better hardware and a higher price chances are it would have sold even LESS. The only people who would have bought it are hardcore Nintendo fans who don't really care about third party, giving them even less of an incentive to develop for it. Most people would have still gone "oh Nintendo is for kids I'll wait for the next PS/XB", even with better specs.

Also, Nintendo's target audience is not 7 year old kids, but families. It has been this way since the NES (FamiCom for Familiy Computer). This is why their games are kid-friendly.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 17, 2013)

How did I not see this thread? Anyways, I would love it if they do the tech demo look. It looks realistic, but at the same time it doesn't. I wish companies would just make stuff based on tech demos. It's what people want. But sadly, the chances of us seeing a Zelda like that is ... well.. I would say slim to none but that's giving it a chance.

I love the way Link looks in it. Fuck I wish they just made it like that.



EZ-Megaman said:


> They've added DLC for Fire Emblem Awakening, and I'd have to say that the maps are worth the price. They do offer new maps against characters from other games in the series for free via spot pass too, though I'm not sure if that counts as DLC.


 
The only map I bought on Fire Emblem was the Summer pack because I wanted to See Tharja and that other girl in the bikini. And yes, sex does sell. And I'll pay.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jun 17, 2013)

Realistically speaking I expect the new Zelda to have a Pixar vibe, really. Like a cool stylized CGI film similar to Disneys Tangled. That is a visual style I believe we will get. And truth be told it would be fantastic


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2013)

I know its not that old, but I would love to see something interesting get an HD update, you know, like I don't know, TWILIGHT PRINCESS?


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I know its not that old, but i would love to see something interesting get an HD update, you know, like i dont know, TWILIGHT PRINCESS?


 

How about Wind Waker HD?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> How about Wind Waker HD?


 





I said INTERSTING


----------

